# Camping/riding within two hours of Davis



## JustScott (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi there. I'm trying to organize a weekend camping trip for the UC Davis triathlon team - we want to go someplace accessible to good road riding and running (trails preferably). Most of my camping experience is in the Sierra, but we don't want to take a chance with the weather (we're planning for early November.) Auburn/Folsom area is also out because it's a little too close - we often go there for weekend training rides. I was thinking about Napa, but most of the sites I found are already booked for the weekends we have in mind. Maybe the Grass Valley area? Or somewhere in the Bay Area? I've been mountain biking and camping at Bogg's - but I don't know how the road riding is around there...

Anyone have any suggestions for a nice spot to camp for a couple of nights with good riding and running (maybe even a lake to swim in?) 

Thanks a lot for any advice/suggestions.

Scott


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Hey Scott,

Not sure how far you want to go from Davis, but some options are Lake Solano (ride up in the hills, Pleasants Valley, Cantelow, Mix, although it's pretty close to Davis), Cache Creek up past the casino (beautiful setting, no showers, cold swimming in Cache Creek), and maybe Point Reyes in Marin (lots of rollers around, not sure of showers, great trails for hiking).

Joe


----------



## JustScott (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Joe - Solano is definitely too close - Cantelow, Mix, those are the weekly weekend training rides... looking for something new. Cache creek might be an option...

I was thinking about Point Reyes, but have never camped there- have any suggestions? The state park site seems to only allow walk in camping, and we'd probably be more interested in car camping... 

Thanks again,
Scott


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Samuel P Taylor State Park*

On Sir Francis Drake Blvd. I think they even have bicycle camping spots. About 3-5 miles away from Pt Reyes Station, depending on which road you take.

There is also a campground at or near Olema, 

http://goplayoutdoors.com/Member/OlemaRanch/

"Olema Ranch Campground (Olema, California) - 10 full hookups, 58 water/electric,
80 tent sites and 20 dry sites (No pull-throughs). 20/30 amps.

http://www.nps.gov/pore/activ_camp.htm

good luck


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Bodega Dunes State Park*

at Bodega Bay. You can ride down the coast to Point Reyes, or up the coast to Fort Ross or Gualala (and then inland), or up the Russian River to the Sonoma wine country.
Check out the Santa Rosa Cycle Club web site for ride descriptions.

www.srcc.com


----------



## ac2wd40 (Feb 8, 2005)

I like Lake Del Valle in Livermore. Its part of the East Bay Regional Park system in the hills just south of Interstate 580. The camping is nice, there is a lake to swim in, some great trails for running, and one of the loneliest roads in the east bay, Mines rd. 

Mines Rd is one of my favorite rides in the area. Some climbing, but mostly rolling hills unless you go all the way to the top of Mt. Hamilton (appx 4k feet and 90 miles rd trip). I am always amazed at the amount of untouched space along this road.

You could also go out and ride the hills near Altamont Pass/Patterson Pass road from the area.

As an aside, I raced in the UCD tri this last year and had a great time. Thanks to whomever set that up.

Good luck with the team.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*Folsom Lake*

Folsom lake has a campground at Beals point. Right next to the campgrounds there is the American river Bike trail which could take you all the way down to downtown SAC. Better biking can be had by leaving the campground and heading up Auburn-Folsom road to Auburn.
No showers that I know of but there is a lake within walking distance. My kids were swimming in it last weekend so it is not to cold yet.


----------



## JustScott (Jan 10, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the great suggestions - I think we're going to try Lake Del Valle, assuming they have sites available when I call tomorrow. If we do the Mines Rd. ride on Saturday, any suggestions for another ride to do on Sunday? Either something in the vicinity of the park, or on the way home to Davis... I've not ridden much in the Bay Area, so thanks again for the info.

ac2wd40 - Glad you enjoyed the race - we're working hard to have another good one this year- hope you'll join us again.

Scott


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Patterson Pass...*

Go north on Mines Road, right on Tesla Rd, left on Cross Rd, right on Patterson Pass Rd, and ride up to the pass. From there you can turn around, or ride down into the Valley and come back via Corral Hollow Rd. Better get a map.


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

Don't forget Jenkinsin Lake, just out of Pollock Pines on Hwy 50. Plenty of campsites in the spring fall, mtn bike/running trail circles the lake (8 miles), and the Mormon Emmigrant climb to hwy 88 and the Silver Lake Overlook (~3500 to 8000ft elev) starts right at the lake.
Sly Park


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

Lake Mendocino is almost 3 hrs. away (at the junction of Hwys 101 and 20), but would work well, the local triathlon is held there, and there are good riding and running routes in the area, or Lake Sonoma might work too and is closer to two hrs. from Davis...


----------



## bd2bike (Oct 30, 2005)

*Stinson Beach*

There is a small campground at Stinson Beach - Pantoll -- it's actually a bit above the beach, at the base of Mt Tam. Great rides around Marin can start from there. http://www.mttam.net/Default.aspx?tabid=33

Likewise, someone posted about the campgrounds on Sir Francis Drake (Samuel Taylor State Park) http://www.parks.ca.gov/default.asp?page_id=469 
-- that is certainly a bigger campground which would allow you to shoot out to the coast, back over a nice big climb to Bolinas/Fairfax road. About a 35 mile loop, but could be extended quite easily (and I am sure there are many other great riding routes).

Pt Reyes is a great place, but is hike-in.


----------



## JustScott (Jan 10, 2005)

*Thanks again!*

Thanks for all the great suggestions - we just got back from an excellent weekend at Del Valle park. Camped there Friday and Saturday night. Saturday we rode on Mines road (varying distances for different abilities) and Sunday some of us climbed Mt. Diablo - it was a great trip and I'm definitely looking forward to going back there and riding all the way to Mt. Hamilton.

Scott


----------

